# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  رشته های پزشکی در دانشگاه امام صادق ؟!

## amires

*سلام دوستان ما یک مشاور تو مدرسمون داشتیم  میگفت برای کسی که رشته تجربیه 

رشته های خوب در دانشگاه امام صادق هست آیا این حرفش درسته ؟

اخه من کاتالوگ امام صادق رو دیدم بیشتر رشته های مذهبیه اصلا رشته های مربوط به پزشکی نداره ... 

ممنون می شوم راهنماییم کنید


*

----------


## khaan

90 درصد این مشاورا هیچی بلد نیستن فقط یه سری از حرفایی که 10 سال پیش شنیدن و دنبال صحت و سقم شون هم نرفتن رو دارن تکرار میکنن.


امام صادق به هیچ وجه رشته های علوم تجربی نداره. حقوق و فلسفه و فقه و ... توش هست فقط. مشاورتون لابد انتظار داشته که این فقهای عزیز بیان از روی احادیث نکته های پزشکی استخراج کنن و تدریس کنن

----------


## sahar95

امام صاااااااااااااادق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
تجربی؟ پزشکی؟؟؟؟؟؟

نه جانم نداره

----------


## atena.kh

دوروغه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amires

*مرسی از دوستان ولی اسپم ندید ( بعد قرنی یک سوال پرسیدما  )

الان بقیه الله که میگن رشته های پزشکی داره ؟!

آیا امسال شرایط خاصی برای ثبت نامش هست ، آیا هر کسی می تونه ثبت نام کنه یا مخصوص قشر خاصی است 

چه مزایا و معایبی دارد ( حال و آینده ! )

لطفا هر کسی که اطلاع دقیق داره بگه چیزی ازش کم نمیشه 
*

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_امام صادق اصلا رشته های پزشکی رو نداره_

----------


## rezagmi

> *سلام دوستان ما یک مشاور تو مدرسمون داشتیم  میگفت برای کسی که رشته تجربیه 
> 
> رشته های خوب در دانشگاه امام صادق هست آیا این حرفش درسته ؟
> 
> اخه من کاتالوگ امام صادق رو دیدم بیشتر رشته های مذهبیه اصلا رشته های مربوط به پزشکی نداره ... 
> 
> ممنون می شوم راهنماییم کنید
> 
> 
> *


دانشگاه امام صادق رشته های فقه و سیاست و .... رو داره
پزشکی و....نداره
مشاورا بیشترشون خودشون هم از هیچ چی خبر ندارن
یادش بخیر مشاورای خودمون!!!!چه مزخرفاتی که نمیگفتن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

نداره.

----------

